
Starving may fend off jet lag - handpickednames
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-brain-clock/skip-the-pretzels-starving-may-fend-off-jet-lag-idUSN2252042720080522?rpc=64
======
optimusrex
When I was younger I would go to a new country and wouldn't even notice the
change in time zones. Now that I've gotten older it takes a solid 4-5 days.

However, fasting for 16 hours? I'd rather deal with some jet lag than be
hungry and uncomfortable in the cabin of a plane during a long haul flight.

Interesting to know if the tactic is successful with humans.

